
How to Improve Your Sense of Smell–and Why You’d Want To - mattnumbe
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-11/how-to-improve-your-sense-of-smell-and-why-you-d-want-to
======
mattnumbe
The main reason I found this interesting is that recently my wife and I
started eating Shyojinryori (the food the Japanese monks eat) quite
consistently. The food is vegan and also contains no onions, spiciness, or
garlic. It was a first for me to leave these out. I noticed within a few days
that I could smell multiple times better. My wife had a work party where she
broke her diet. When I came home, the entire house reeked of garlic and
alcohol to the point where it was uncomfortable to breath. I had to open the
windows in our room despite the freezing temperatures. I ended up also
breaking the diet because I just couldn't stand the smell of people in the
subway. Popped a bit of garlic and onions in my food, and I could no longer
smell the people around me.

